# Best Israeli fighter?



## Aggie08 (Sep 9, 2007)

Which of these was the right choice at the right time and had the biggest impact on Israel's affairs over the years, and what are your reasons?

I must confess, I had to look this up as I did not know they ever had any Mustangs or Meteors.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't know they had any meteors. 

I would say the Mirage, because of the role it played in the Six Day War.


----------



## The Basket (Sep 9, 2007)

wot no Spitfire?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Would say F15 eagle as it has the best (as far as i kow) kill to loss ratio in the world. and would be paying back tenfold what they bought it for.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2007)

Based on its undefeated record - it goes to the F-15


----------



## Glider (Sep 9, 2007)

I went for the Mirage III because of its importance to the 6 day war. Had they not had it, they stood an excellent chance of losing and the results don't bare thinking about.
There is no doubt in my mind that the F15 is the best fighter of its type but had Israel not had it, I believe they would have survived as a nation with the F16 plus their better training.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 9, 2007)

Glider said:


> I went for the Mirage III because of its importance to the 6 day war. Had they not had it, they stood an excellent chance of losing and the results don't bare thinking about.
> There is no doubt in my mind that the F15 is the best fighter of its type but had Israel not had it, I believe they would have survived as a nation with the F16 plus their better training.



I am inclined to agree with you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2007)

While I think they could have done it without the F-15, the fact still remains it is the best aircraft that they have.


----------



## NN_LUSO (Sep 9, 2007)

The Mirage,the plane is which has to create for the following generations the legend of the IAF.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think the Mirage was undoubtedly the most important. Sure, the F-15 and F-16 have given them a huge advantage over anyone within a 1000 mile radius, but the Mirages did have a huge role in the 6 Day War.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 9, 2007)

When are we going to give them the F-22?


----------



## Glider (Sep 10, 2007)

I suspect you won't due to the security risk, not the whole thing anyway.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a wing of the F-22, Mr. Israeli President!


----------



## timshatz (Sep 10, 2007)

F15. 30 years. Something like 100 victories and no losses. Seems the Arabs have just given up trying to beat it for the time being. 

Anybody ever see the vid where the Israeli brings back the F15 with the left wing gone? Hell of a vid. Hell of a pilot.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Gotta be the F-15. It's record is un-blemished..... Speaks for itself.

Charles


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 10, 2007)

Glider said:


> I suspect you won't due to the security risk, not the whole thing anyway.



Actually, there have been low-level discussions considering selling the F-22 to Israel (and, possibly, other "friendly" nations), but it would be a very de-rated version with possibly an older, less expensive radar system (maybe the AN/APG-79 AESA as installed in the F-18 Super Hornet).


----------



## Militarist (Sep 10, 2007)

Although no doubt, the F-15 is the most potent fighter in the IDF/AF, the F-16 often beats the Eagle in dogfights.

As for the F-22, it seems the Israelis prefer the F-35.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 10, 2007)

F-16.

I believe the F-16 is a better dog fighter.. The F-15 is a better mult-role fighter


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 10, 2007)

Militarist said:


> Although no doubt, the F-15 is the most potent fighter in the IDF/AF, the F-16 often beats the Eagle in dogfights.
> 
> As for the F-22, it seems the Israelis prefer the F-35.



Yes; as I said, there were discussions concerning selling the -22, but I don't think anything was ever decided. However, if I had to guess, I'd say the F-22 is too expensive for just about every other country in the world. For the money, and considering Israel's situation, I'd say the F-35 would be more practical.

The original reason for offering up the F-22 for international sale was to keep the production lines open in case the USAF decided to order more of them in a year or two, and to defray the per-unit cost over it's production run.


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 10, 2007)

would vote the spitfire early ones had biggest impact during 1948 war


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry I left the Spitfire off, that was a mistake. So interesting to see Spitfires and -109's fighting side by side against other Spitfires.

If the Israelis end up with the F-35 it's, well, it can't really be "game over" for the Arab nations more than it already is. 

I'm surprised the Phantom hasn't received any votes. It was the premier fighter/interceptor when they acquired it which must have been a huge confidence booster. There was also that one encounter between something like 21 MiG-21's and two Phantoms. 6 or 7 MiGs were killed for no loss. 

The official IAF website has absolutely amazing information, including day-to-day logbooks of flights and encounters. Give it a look. Israeli Air Force Website


----------



## kool kitty89 (Sep 10, 2007)

I might have chosen the spitfire, if nothing else for the sheer irony of the cercumstanses of its usage. Also maby the Dassault Ouragan, Mystère, and Super Mystère should have been listed as they were all quite capable craft and probably better matched trans-sonic(and low supersonic) fighters like the Mig 17, 19, and the Hwker Hunter, as the mirage had some trouble with them when trying to sustain attack as the Hunter could drop speed to below the Mirage III's sustainable flight speed. Though the mirage was still an excelent interceptor, it did require a bit more concentration to fully utilize its speed advantage.


----------

